# kooper



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Should I try rimadyl,or another medication to help him?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your Vet may recommend Rimadyl or Adequan injections. 
Some members have seen improvement in their dogs with Laser treatments. 
If you do a search here on the forum a few threads will come up you can read through. 

Here's a thread IowaGold who is a Vet put together a few years ago for joint supplements and arthritis-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

Hope you find a treatment that will help Kooper.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have read that before, but thanks.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I did both laser and adequan injections on my seniors; I felt the adequan helped much more, and eventually stopped the laser treatments. But, the adequan helped a great deal!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> I did both laser and adequan injections on my seniors; I felt the adequan helped much more, and eventually stopped the laser treatments. But, the adequan helped a great deal!


How often did they need this adequan injection?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldensgirl boy Joker is getting weekly adequan injections.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Putting him on ,carprofen, I am now shopping for best price, any one use allivet for ordering>


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't, check Drs. Foster and Smith, I order my meds through them, they generally have the best prices. 

I'd do a price comparison to be sure though.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine get acupuncture and are now on Dasuquin Advanced.


----------

